# Benefits after applying for PR



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello All,

I have applied for PR ( 189) along with husband, I being primary applicant & My husband being secondary.

I am currently in USA & My husband is in Australia on 457.

I was wondering what all benefits will I be eligible now as I have submitted the visa application.

I read about medicare, do I & my husband hold good chance or enrolling for medicare?
Can you suggest me the steps?
Also, can you please tell me if I & my husband are eligible for any other benefits?

Thanks for your response in advance.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You will be eligible for Medicare but that's pretty much it.

Even after you are granted your PR visa, aside from limited child benefits, you will not be entitled to anything for the first 2 years.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for your response. Could you please explain more about child benefits?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Only your husband is entitled to medicare, you can't get it because you do not have a bridging visa having applied offshore. 

Childcare benefit is exactly what it says, to help pay for childcare for nursery and out of school care. It is based on your income, if you get paid a lot you get non. 

Part of it goes directly to the childcare provider the rest you pay out then claim back when you file your taxes.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you for your response.

I read in one of the threads that if parents are holding PR status & child is born in Australia, parents get around $5000 AUD bonus.

Can you please confirm this?
Also, I was wonder whether the delivery charges are 100% covered though medicare?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

It is possible but again it is income based. It depends on what worldwide income you have if you get it and how much. 

Pregnancy costs are covered but you do realise medicare is a co pay system ie you pay for some items and then claim part of the cost back from medicare. Some costs, hospital care is 'free' but scans a blood tests related to pregnancy are not.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Great thanks again.. would you be knowing by any chances what would be the overall expense approximately for the delivery? ( excluding the medicare/insurance)


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Medicare is completly free bar what they take in taxes from your income. Midwife care, consultant if need & birth itself is free. Scans and blood tests no more than £1500 total dependent on how many etc of which you claim back about 40% or more if you are on a low income. 

You can take out private health insurance but it won't cover pregnancy for a least the first year. But you get to choose your hospital, consultant etc which you don't with medicare.


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Dear PR holder,

If you could enumerate the benefit we get after PR, it would be of great help to plan things while we reach Aus.

Few areas where we get need the details are 
1) Medicare
2) Education (For self & children)
3) Housing - if any 
4) Others - if any

Thanks in advance

Regards
Sateternal


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

You want PR so you can lay back and take from the state? If you get PR it is because you are a skilled migrant ie you should easily find a job to pay your own way.

Welfare is not available to new migrants for 2 years. 

Education is almost free for children. Adults pay local fees but no loans from the government to pay fees unless you are a citizen.

Housing not available unless for the most destitute and not for the first 2 years. 

Medicare already explained, it is a co pay system. Some things free, many you pay and claim back part of it.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi there

As Shel has already stated in her earlier posts, you can claim part of the costs of certain items through medicare. Do bear in mind that Medicare is not free per se - you pay for it through your taxes. There are also a lot of things that medicare does not cover, the most common example being dental care. Effectively, it is always advisable to take out private health insurance as depending on the treatment you require, you may face a rather large bill, which you will have to cover if you proceed with treatment.

You are responsible for putting your child into school and paying any costs associated with that. You will get limited child care benefits to cover nursery/ kindergarden costs but as Shel has said, this is income-based.

Housing and all other costs are yours to bear.

Effectively, aside from medicare and limited child benefits, during the first two years, you are not entitled to any benefits. The Government expects you to make a contribution to society before you hold out your hands for freebies or handouts.


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

Is it also true that once you obtain PR in Australia you automatically get PR in New Zealand? 

Wesleynicks


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

No its not true. You can work and reside in NZ but you won't have PR. You can only live there whilst you have Australian PR which will expire and you won't be eligible for Return Visa if you do not live there so you will then no longer have the right to live & work in NZ.


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> Hi there
> 
> As Shel has already stated in her earlier posts, you can claim part of the costs of certain items through medicare. Do bear in mind that Medicare is not free per se - you pay for it through your taxes. There are also a lot of things that medicare does not cover, the most common example being dental care. Effectively, it is always advisable to take out private health insurance as depending on the treatment you require, you may face a rather large bill, which you will have to cover if you proceed with treatment.
> 
> ...


Thank you Shel and Maz25 for your valuable input. 

I wish to apprise Shel that, those who wish to migrate for betterment of lifestyle and increase the financial status (like us), will not lay back and enjoy the benefits (meagre) from state after getting PR. 

However I requested for these details so person like me can prepare for worst case scenario and plan for financial backup to make sure we are safe when we land in aus.

Regards
Sathish.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sateternal said:


> Thank you Shel and Maz25 for your valuable input.
> 
> I wish to apprise Shel that, those who wish to migrate for betterment of lifestyle and increase the financial status (like us), will not lay back and enjoy the benefits (meagre) from state after getting PR.
> 
> ...



Dear Shel and Maz,

I also agree with sathish view..
Majority of us who are planning to migrate do not have the mentality to sit and get freebies from the Govt. However there may be exemptions.
The main reason why we are curious to know the benefits is to prepare for the worst case scenario, Specially for people who are migrating with family and little ones ( my case 1 son of 6 years old and a daughter who is just 3 months old). 
It will help us plan the financial back up accordingly depending on what to expect. The financial back is really critical specially being from India , because when we convert the Rupees into AUD it becomes very small...

It will be helpful if you can throw some light on the following areas...

1.Medicare ( as you have mentioned it depends on income): Could you brief on the slab of income,\. For eg: till the time the skilled migrant gets a decent job, if he works part time to support his family, the income would be very less and during this period will the medicare cover expense for the infant.
2.Same question in line to schooling..

Once the migrant gets a job, lets say the average time till one gets a decent job is around 3 to 4 months

Thank you

Regards
RK


----------



## vschauhan (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi guys

I have a question about medicare.i have got interim medicare card when i was on bridging visa for me and my wife...now i got my PR aprroved..i just want to know that do i need to go to medicare office to get full medicare card?I went to nearest medicare office and they said immi will inform then about my PR and then i will get posted my card...i am bit confuse how long it will take...
thanks in advance


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

I've heard on PR Visa you start getting some, 120-150 (not sure about the actual figure) AUD / kid under 18 or so...... is that true? and you start getting this amount as you land there...... no restriction of completion of 2 years tenure....is that true???? please reply!!!!


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

umairahmad said:


> I've heard on PR Visa you start getting some, 120-150 (not sure about the actual figure) AUD / kid under 18 or so...... is that true? and you start getting this amount as you land there...... no restriction of completion of 2 years tenure....is that true???? please reply!!!!


Yes you can receive Rent & Family assistance benefits. See humanservices.gov.au for more information.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

stbaugh13 said:


> Yes you can receive Rent & Family assistance benefits. See humanservices.gov.au for more information.





Thankyou Stbaugh!!!


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

*College Education for PR*

This thread is very helpful.

I would like to understand the rules for college education for a PR holder.
I am planning to enroll into MBA upon reaching AUS. Will I need to pay Domestic student fee or International student fee? Most universities have described as local student fee on their website, however is there a 2 year slab for that as well?

Also, will the working hour limitation (20 hours per week for international students) for students be waived off for PR?

Appreciate your inputs.

Varun


----------



## zamil525 (Nov 14, 2012)

varuni said:


> This thread is very helpful.
> 
> I would like to understand the rules for college education for a PR holder.
> I am planning to enroll into MBA upon reaching AUS. Will I need to pay Domestic student fee or International student fee? Most universities have described as local student fee on their website, however is there a 2 year slab for that as well?
> ...


Also curious to knw this info. waiting to hear frm some one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

PR get to pay local fees. But there are no loans to pay the fees from the Government, they are for citizens only. If the couse is eligible for commonwealth place (reduced fee) you can get that too. But not every course is eligible and not every student on eligible courses can get it as places are limited. 

If you are PR student visa rules are not applicable. Work as much or as little as you want so long a you can still keep up with your studies.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

_shel said:


> PR get to pay local fees. But there are no loans to pay the fees from the Government, they are for citizens only. If the couse is eligible for commonwealth place (reduced fee) you can get that too. But not every course is eligible and not every student on eligible courses can get it as places are limited.
> 
> If you are PR student visa rules are not applicable. Work as much or as little as you want so long a you can still keep up with your studies.





Thanks for your reply! It is very helpful


----------



## Atiso Gabriel (Nov 26, 2012)

Please i do not have any scholarship to student from Africa so what do i do please


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

Have you applied for any? 
What type of courses are you looking at? At what level and which universities?


----------

